
Lawyer recommendations? (with startup experience) - jsjenkins168

======
nivi
On the topic of "general lawyer-searching advice", here are some useful links
from Venture Hacks:

<http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/term-sheet-hacks#comment-24> :

"There are plenty of lawyers who know VC terms and VC deals very well, yet are
not in the VC's back pockets. Ask around your business community - you will
quickly learn which lawyers you can trust as being more company/entrepeneur
focused, and which ones will be good VC lawyers but too cozy with VC's for a
smart entrepeneur to really trust. Doing VC deals on the investor side is a
low-margin business given the severe downward fee pressure from the VC's -
some firms stock up on VC deals and go for quantity over quality; others will
do a VC deal _for the Company_ but will generally only occasionally work with
VC's. Also, many VC-back-pocket lawyers will sell themselves to you as having
all the connections to the VC's and can get your company in front of all the
big players, but that should be an alarm bell. There is a difference - ask
around with people who have been there and whose opinion you value and trust,
and you will find it."

<http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/term-sheet-hacks#lawyers> :

"Most law firms do a lot more business with VCs than they are likely to do
with you. VCs refer new clients to the law firms, hire the law firms
regularly, and know the attorneys socially. Where do you think the law firms'
loyalty lies?

The basic incentives between you, your law firm, and your prospective
investors are not in your favor. Your lawyers make money by executing
transactions and your investors simply bring more transactions to your lawyers
than you do."

<http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/term-sheet-hacks#comment-49> :

"We have always said at our firm that you can represent VCs or entrepreneurs,
but not both, for the very reason you identify. You can't aggressively protect
a founder if you are concerned that it might cost you the legal work for
raising a VC's next fund. The VC community is simply too small, and business
matter are too personal. You hit the nail on the head, regardless of what my
colleagues say."

------
mattculbreth
Those guys from Goodwin Procter that spoke at Startup School seemed really
good to me, and I've traded a few emails with Mark.

------
pg
We use WSGR in CA and Goodwin Procter in MA.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Just in case you're not all up on the inside-the-valley lingo: WSGR is Wilson
Sonsini Goodrich & Rosati. From their website, I see they're offering a
private (?) seminar series called "Entrepreneurs College". That sounds vaguely
familiar... ;-)

~~~
lindsayrgwatt
Dude-Entrepreneurs College is open to anyone; I'm currently attending the NYC
sessions and it's pretty good. Gives you a very good sense of the legal and
financial issues you're going to face - and you're getting the perspective of
real practionters.

It's also not just 2nd year lawyers talking - Rosati (yes, the dude with his
name above the door...) was one of the first speakers.

------
jsjenkins168
I am seeking a good lawyer to help us with the legal side of our startup.
Initially I'll just need assistance with incorporating and drafting an IP
release statement from my current employer, but I'd like to establish a long
term relationship for future legal advice. So for this reason I'd prefer
someone who has had experience dealing with tech startups specifically.

We'd like someone who is good but our limited funding wont allow for a firm
who charges a lot.. I know, I know, these goals are mutually exclusive but I
was hoping someone on this forum might have some recommendations.

Any general lawyer-searching advice is also appreciated. I know many here have
been through this process..

Please feel free to contact me off list at jsjenkins168 (at) gmail.com too.
Thanks.

------
wastedbrains
We went through this question awhile ago, and found a local lawyer in Denver
CO that we are happy with. If you want to read the post we made on finding a
lawyer it can be found here, <http://blog.pretheory.com/arch/000431.php>

------
naish
For the Canadians in the crowd: Do you have any recommendations for a Canadian
firm, preferably in Ontario?

~~~
nivi
I don't know this person or firm but check out Suzie Dingwall Williams:
<http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/term-sheet-hacks#comment-49>

